# Some jam up dog work



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 28, 2021)

Its easy to spot a sure nuff dog man. This ol boy has it going on. I'm not sure if theses are some of those Florida/cracker curs we were discussing or just his mixture. I've been around a few bulldogs but never seen any as level headed and obedient as his. When you can whistle them off the box to hit the road...youve done some work with them.


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 4, 2021)

Lot of time put in them dogs.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)

Better footage on the bulldog.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 6, 2021)

I've been hunting a few times with dogs and never ever seen that well mannered dogs especially a pit. All guys i hunted with carried break sticks to get a catch dog off one. Good video thanks for sharing really like those bulldogs.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 6, 2021)

I don’t believe I even seen him use a leash. I’m hard to impress…but he did. Most bulldogs ive seen pull the handler like a bull dozer, this fellas got it going on.


----------



## SC Hunter (Oct 16, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I don’t believe I even seen him use a leash. I’m hard to impress…but he did. Most bulldogs ive seen pull the handler like a bull dozer, this fellas got it going on.


I've seen some really smart bulldogs but that dog is very impressive! That is a real dog man there.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 17, 2021)

He has good mannerisms as a dog handler. He's calm and doesn't get excited of raise his tone. That carries over to his dogs


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Dec 16, 2021)

How are y’all able to post hunting videos on YouTube I tried and they removed them then banned me for a week ???


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 17, 2021)

Hoghunter29 said:


> How are y’all able to post hunting videos on YouTube I tried and they removed them then banned me for a week ???


Cant be any cussin in em.


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Dec 17, 2021)

I will try a longer video that’s more pg next time thanks


----------

